# Alstyle 1701 and plastisol heat transfers....



## DinoPr (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello,
I was wondering if Alstyle 1701 is good for plastisol heat transfers?

Thank you.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The quick answer is yes but the long answer is there is a gap in your knowledge about transfers to ask the question.


----------



## DinoPr (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi,
Thank you for your reply.
You are right about my knowledge about plastisol transfers. I want to order some 
15 and 20 cents transfers from F&M Expression and would like to know if it will work OK on Alstyle 1701 tees?


----------

